# What kind of men become a plumbers.



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll start with first observation. The one ho isn't scared of ****.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Manley Men


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

all types. women also.


----------



## hasbean (Jun 27, 2011)

men who don´t know about bad backs and knees


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Little kids who like to tinker,play with fire,build crap, roll around in tight dirty places.

But ultimately people who aren't afraid to run TOWARDS a problem .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The most wise persons of all the human race. :thumbup:


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

> The most wise persons of all the human race.


Yeah, Uh Huh, Right !!!! (LOL)


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plu4you said:


> I'll start with first observation. The one ho isn't scared of ****.


*Lets change men to "Person"*

*A plumber is a person who is not afraid to work. Can take materials made from various metals, plastics and copper that all come in little bags and in some cases big crates -- and lenghts of pipe -- 10, 20 and 21 ft long. With your body and hands build something that has to work for the fixtures and appertances to be placed on 6 months from today and then last well into the future for 100 years or more. Be able to do all this while people who know more than you are watching: like home owners, H/D salesman, architecs, engineers. GC'S and even other plumbing companys.*
*And be strong enough mentally to handle all the filth and dirt that comes with the job. Then one day branch out on your own and then learn to run a business. However there is help it's called "The Plumbing Zone" ...*
*That is what a plumber is!*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> ...and lenghts of pipe -- 10, 20 and 21 ft long....


What about 3 and 5 footers?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> What about 3 and 5 footers?


Those are for plumbers with folding rulers, in case for those don't know, they only comes in 6 ft, some 8 footer.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Those are for plumbers with folding rulers, in case for those don't know, they only comes in 6 ft, some 8 footer.


I use full lengths with my ruler, if its longer than six foot I just mark 6ft and add however many inches.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> I use full lengths with my ruler, if its longer than six foot I just mark 6ft and add however many inches.


That's the way 2 sticks 32.5 inches. No math needed, no mistakes
made in figuring out what it ment everybody understood.

2 sticks 32.5 = 14' 8.5 inches Funny still measure that way off layout marks or up in a sissors lift off beams. I use my story poles set at 10'. The callout might be 2 poles 4-3/4" To those used to that type measurement that is 20' 4-3/4"


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> What about 3 and 5 footers?


I don't know but cast iron yards are non-exsistant here. I haven't seen a 30" DH in many a year. Hell I haven't seen a 5' SH in about the same time. No_Hub is 10' I believe. Of course in the DIY you can buy at double the price short pieces of PVC mabe even ABS, or copper. Hell I even have some short pieces of Bronzite Left Over.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Thread title speaks for itself, most of us probably didn't do to well in English class.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> Thread title speaks for itself, most of us probably didn't do to well in English class.


To answer the title as its written, perhaps the correct response is a person with multiple personality disorder, in which two or more of the identities are both plumbers (they both try to ignore the flamboyant florist personality).


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Thread title speaks for itself, most of us probably didn't do to well in English class.


School wasn't for me specially English class. In my last year of high school I made time for second period so I wouldn't be marked absent and two periods of auto motive class.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plu4you said:


> School wasn't for me specially English class. In my last year of high school I made time for second period so I wouldn't be marked absent and two periods of auto motive class.


I skipped 3 years of English to play guitar and frisbee in the grass field next to the student parking lot. I have much respect for teachers, but I hated English. I made it up in my senior year. I think I read 20 books that year. Now I read a lot. But I still enjoy playing my guitars and frisbee at the park with my kids.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Many a plumber has told me they weren't too good at school and had learning difficulties. You can always spot a plumbers home. It's always in an affluent area, sign written truck/ute/van proudly parked in the drive with pipe on the racks, parked beside boat/jet ski in amongst the homes of lawyers, accountants an I.T people. The electrician well he's a block further inwards with no seaviews grumbling about how anyone can plumb, he did better at school and how his work is more specialised! ...lol


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

don't forget plumbers lay the best pipe


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

plumbing ninja said:


> Many a plumber has told me they weren't too good at school and had learning difficulties. You can always spot a plumbers home. It's always in an affluent area, sign written truck/ute/van proudly parked in the drive with pipe on the racks, parked beside boat/jet ski in amongst the homes of lawyers, accountants an I.T people. The electrician well he's a block further inwards with no seaviews grumbling about how anyone can plumb, he did better at school and how his work is more specialised! ...lol


Or you could have been really good at school am have had scholarship offers and just enjoy working with your hands and this is why you do


----------



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Drunks and/or perverts. I don't know how true that is but I did hear an old plumber say that, I laughed anyway.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumborg said:


> Drunks and/or perverts. I don't know how true that is but I did hear an old plumber say that, I laughed anyway.


There are more drunk perverts in a Catholic Church than a plumbing shop


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of the plumbers I know are pretty smart. It's a fairly hard license to obtain here. 8 years and two tests that take all day to obtain your masters. One to get your journeymans and one for your masters after three years as a journeyman. Both take 8 hours. Here a master plumber can draw and submit prints for any job to the state without an engineer. They are pretty much the same here for plumbing, and I'd rather work off the plumbers prints. Our union rate is close to 40 per hour plus benefits. It's 57 total wage package.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The type of man I would choose to be stranded on an island with any day over the white collar worker who only knows how to chase after paper (money).


A real plumber is a survivor, a creative individual, a responsible human being who is concerned with the greater good, one who isn't afraid to do the 'dirty' work, one who overcomes obstacles and learns from mistakes, one who understands his value even when others don't, and above all, willing to walk with their head held high and proud.

IMO, that is what makes a 'real plumber.' Anything less, is an individual in the wrong trade.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Phat your words are fantastic !
Alas , my lovely bride won't let me get lost on that island with ya !


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Cal said:


> Phat your words are fantastic !
> Alas , my lovely bride won't let me get lost on that island with ya !


Thank you Cal! And my plumber would say that you would build a boat to get off that island as fast as you could!


----------



## triadplumber (Jul 14, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Most of the plumbers I know are pretty smart. It's a fairly hard license to obtain here. 8 years and two tests that take all day to obtain your masters. One to get your journeymans and one for your masters after three years as a journeyman. Both take 8 hours. Here a master plumber can draw and submit prints for any job to the state without an engineer. They are pretty much the same here for plumbing, and I'd rather work off the plumbers prints. Our union rate is close to 40 per hour plus benefits. It's 57 total wage package.


wow,here in Toronto all you need is a couple hundred dollars and 1 year journeyman experience:blink:


----------

